

History of Chrome team: Animorphic Smalltalk engine - gtani
http://astares.blogspot.com/2008/09/google-chrome-javascript-and-smalltalk.html

======
gruseom
Wow: V8 is built by people who worked on the legendary Strongtalk VM. That's
huge.

Edit: the linked-to comments by Dave Griswold, originator of Strongtalk, are
worth reading. "The release of the V8 VM is the beginning of a whole new era
for dynamic languages":

[http://groups.google.com/group/strongtalk-
general/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/strongtalk-
general/browse_thread/thread/40eb8f405fbd3041)

This is exciting. One interesting loop is that Strongtalk was heavily
influenced by Self... as of course was Javascript.

<http://www.strongtalk.org/history.html>

~~~
jwilliams
From what I can tell V8 is JavaScript only... Although from that comment by
Dave, it seems the implication is that it could act as a target for other
languages?

To me this implies there is some kind of intermediate language that can be
targeted, but I can't see that from the documentation available. Or will
JavaScript be the intermediate?

Anyone know what the intent is?

